# Anyone near Williamsburg VA?



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

My family and I are going on a weekend vacation to williamsburg this weekend to go to Busch gardens and spend the weekend. Anyone live in williamsburg or within 10-15mins??? If so anyone have any thing good for sale?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i am about 1-1.5 hour and have 
10 3-6 month Azureus
4 4-5 month Leucs
tons of tads (Yellow back, Patricia, Leucs)

Also have 2 Cristobals about 2 months old


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Richmond yeah?
I may have to see about getting a male azureus from you some time.


----------

